
Dummies guide to retrospectives - doofenshmirtz
How to retrospect in agile teams for dummies<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gmuraleekrishna&#x2F;dummies-guide-to-retrospectives
======
tympaniplayer
Good post. I was just asked to set up retrospectives for my Team (I'm a new
team lead) and was just asking myself what the heck I needed to do. This write
up is just what I needed. Is this something that is done once a sprint? Or is
it more on an "As Needed" basis?

